# General > Recipes >  Failsafe Bailey's Souffle

## Leanne

This is dead easy to make and works!

3 large eggs, separated plus an extra white
6 tbsp cream
butter for greasing
25g caster sugar
150g chocolate
2 tbsp Bailey's (or kaluah)
1tsp coffee granules

Preheat the oven to 190oC

Grease 6 ramakins and dust with caster sugar

Heat the cream but do not boil
Add the Bailey's
Add the coffee granules and stir until disolved
Add 2 tbsp to the bottom of each ramakin

Melt the chocolate and allow to cool slightly
Stir in the 3 egg yolks

Whisk the egg whites until they form soft peaks
Whisk in the caster sugar

Add 1/3 of the egg white mixture to the chocolate mixture and combine
Slowly and gently fold in the rest of the egg white mixture

Spoon into the ramikins about half a cm (1/8 inch) from the top

Place on a baking tray and bake for 10-12 minutes.


These are absolutely divine with the Baileys sauce a lovely surprise at the bottom  :Smile:

----------


## Rictina

This sounds very yummy, its making me feel hungry  :: .

I will give this one a try.

----------


## Leanne

Mmm I just made this again - OMG!!!

----------

